# First WHR train to Porthmadog Harbour station



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

The first Wesh Highland Railway train to the Harbour station in Porthmadog ran yesterday - it was for the sponsors of the Welsh Highland Railway, and completed the whole distance of the Welsh Highland.


They still need lots of work, and are asking for donations to extend the land into the sea to make room for another platform at the station, otherwise all is now connected; though public services are not yet starting.

The BBC have a small video clip of the occasion at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11658206


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 31 Oct 2010 09:57 AM 
Hi

The first Wesh Highland Railway train to the Harbour station in Porthmadog ran yesterday - it was for the sponsors of the Welsh Highland Railway, and completed the whole distance of the Welsh Highland.


They still need lots of work, and are asking for donations to extend the land into the sea to make room for another platform at the station, otherwise all is now connected; though public services are not yet starting.

The BBC have a small video clip of the occasion at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11658206

Nice to see where the tac family fortune is being spent! What a real enterprise it has all been, and will continue to be so. The finished line is a thing to behold - one of the most charismatic of all the Welsh lines running through stunning scenery - even in the [usual] rain.

Now all we need is for Ivan Prior [IMP Models] to get his finger out and make some affordable passenger cars for our Garratts to haul!

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

From what little I've gleaned from pix and videos posted I think those lil' Welsh lines are my favorites of those in the UK. That equipment is really neat and the paint schemes are gorgeous. Good news indeed that so much effort has been expended in their restoration.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

A bit more about the first train to Portmadog Harbour yesterday: now an almost 10 minute long official video has arrived and is very good: if your computer will take it will easily accept full screen viewing. 

The headboard was later sold for £12,750 and a total of £20,000+ was raised on the train (This information from Barrie Hughes site) 

The video is at 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV8wStMtWtQ 

Enjoy! I like the whistling almost at the end just as it approaches the main road into Portmadog, that the rails cross. 

Soon there will be a bypass for the trough traffic, and hopefully it will be a bit less hectic tha it is now when all traffic passes through the town.


----------

